
This chip could be key to the future of AI. - Jun8
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613305/this-chip-was-demoed-at-jeff-bezoss-secretive-tech-conference-it-could-be-key-to-the-future
======
Jun8
Chip was designed by Vivien Sze's Energy-Efficient Multimedia Systems Group at
MIT ([http://www.rle.mit.edu/eems/](http://www.rle.mit.edu/eems/)). Key
takeaway:

"Sze’s chip is called Eyeriss. Developed in collaboration with Joel Emer, a
research scientist at Nvidia and a professor at MIT, it was tested alongside a
number of standard processors to see how it handles a range of different deep-
learning algorithms. By balancing efficiency with flexibility, the new chip
achieves performance 10 or even 1,000 times more efficient than existing
hardware does, according to a paper
([https://arxiv.org/abs/1807.07928](https://arxiv.org/abs/1807.07928)) posted
online last year."

